# private school fees



## Gordanus (30 Mar 2005)

Anyone know how much fees are for private secondary school in Dublin?  The websites are all very cagey.  The only one I could find which gave fees, gave them in US dollars!


----------



## demoivre (31 Mar 2005)

The sunday business post has run articles on this topic in the past. You could try searching their archives in here [broken link removed]


----------



## jem (31 Mar 2005)

cant comment on Dublin but CCR Roscrea full boarding only is €8500 PA approx.
You could always ring the schools


----------



## Moneypit (31 Mar 2005)

I rang High School in Rathgar recently and their fees are close to €3,200 p.a.


----------



## mo3art (31 Mar 2005)

AFAIK Sutton Park School charges €3K per term, but don't hold me to that.......


----------



## Slash (31 Mar 2005)

Blackrock is about 10K per annum, but who'd want to go there?


----------



## Gordanus (31 Mar 2005)

[broken link removed]

fees vary from under 2k to over 4k for day pupils; cheaper outside Dublin. amazingly varied. thanks all!


----------

